# Do you know this brand ...



## minis4ever (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi!!

I have a question for you from a friend: One of her ponys has a brand, but they can't figure out which pony breed or registry it does belong to - I thought it might be an American brand so you can help. Here's the description:

It's a horseshoe (open to the top) with four points in a straight row above it. Below are four numbers.

Does that sound familiar to anyone????

Thanks for any efforts in advance


----------



## Farmhand (Jun 4, 2004)

Maybe this will help?

http://www.cowboyshowcase.com/brands.htm#howto






Another: http://www.cowboyshowcase.com/brands2.htm#pictures


----------

